# Bathtub clearance question



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

You are within the letter of the code. 
I'm not sure what you think is unsafe though. As long as everything is installed to code it's fine.
With everything being plastic these days there is not really even any metal showing. Just make certain your switches are grounded.


> *(C) Switches in Tub or Shower Spaces.*
> 
> Switches shall not be installed within tubs or shower spaces unless installed as part of a listed tub or shower assembly.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree with Pete-- not an issue as long as the switches are outside the tub space


----------



## rdoug16 (Apr 16, 2015)

*bathtub question*

Thanks guys for the quick response !! I thought that was the case but wanted to be sure.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I am going to ask one of my inspectors next time I meet one because here I was taught/told that the switches could not be within distance where they could be operated while standing in the shower or tub. I have always planned all jobs around this legend.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

No rule in the US other than the part that was listed BUT be prepared for all sorts of nonsense if you put it so close. Not saying your inspector will say something but quite a few like to make recommendations on this matter. I have heard of inspectors trying to use the lighting clearance for switches as a recommendation(3 foot rule) , hospital switch clearance recommendation ( 5 feet), a foot ( who knows:laughing: ) Canada rule recommendation( i think its a meter) etc. I put mine outside the bathroom because i have 2 inches from the tub to the door molding and didn't want to use different molding that is the same throughout the house or to cut said molding. 
I DO see the merit in not having it close to the tub and would put it 3 feet from the tub if possible or outside the bathroom if needed BUT its not required by the code despite how odd it may seem to have electricity so close to water albeit in much much different circumstances than an outlet which has open areas whereas a switch with a plate that has no open areas


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Even an outlet would be legal there.


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

IslandGuy said:


> Even an outlet would be legal there.


Yes but why would you put one there? 

Just like I wouldn't mount switches at 6'7" in someones home even though its legal


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

and why is it that a light switch with a hot, neutral and ground can be reached from standing in a pool of water with no problem, but a receptacle must be gfci?:whistling2:


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

papaotis said:


> and why is it that a light switch with a hot, neutral and ground can be reached from standing in a pool of water with no problem, but a receptacle must be gfci?:whistling2:



Maybe because you can plug a hair dryer in a receptacle and not int a switch.


----------



## Jmiester (Apr 8, 2015)

Speedy Petey said:


> You are within the letter of the code.
> I'm not sure what you think is unsafe though. As long as everything is installed to code it's fine.
> With everything being plastic these days there is not really even any metal showing. Just make certain your switches are grounded.


You could also use plastic 6-32 screws for the switch plate if that made you feel better about it.:thumbup:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

markbrady said:


> Yes but why would you put one there?
> 
> Just like I wouldn't mount switches at 6'7" in someones home even though its legal


Why? Some bathrooms are very small. If the fixture arrangement along the wet wall is tub-vanity-toilet and the customer wanted the gfci receptacle on the left side of the vanity because she's left handed. Go right ahead. Could the hair drier fall off the vanity into the tub? Yes.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Guys - let us not forget that the NEC is a Minimum code requirement. We can always go above and beyond.

OP - You could always do a GFCI breaker for the lighting circuit or install a deadface GFCI in line before hitting the 3g box.

I have an old post somewhere here in which a bathroom layout had the 3 lamp vanity light within 2 inches of the top of the shower. A fancy one with a rain head, body sprays, etc.

My co-worker at the time installed the deadface, but afterwards thought about it some more. What happens if water splashes the vanity light...
POOF, the lights blow, glass shatters, the lights go out.

So now the HO is in the dark, water running, and shards of glass all around. What to do?

My partner called the NFPA in Quincy. Two hours later, they came to what they agreed was a safe conclusion. Everything remained the same - a photocell night light was added in case the lights blew, to allow the HO to get out without hurting himself.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

I had a similar situation with a switch bank being so close to the tub. I put it on a GFI breaker for my own piece of mind.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Tsmil said:


> Maybe because you can plug a hair dryer in a receptacle and not int a switch.


You can still get shocked though. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## jgpoirier (Nov 23, 2012)

In Canada (I know this doesn't apply to you):

A switch cannot be located within 1000mm of a bathtub/shower.

But, a switch can be located within 500mm to 1000mm if it is on the load side of a GFCI. 

Just food for thought.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

The reason there is not a code prohibiting it is because there are no deaths resulting from it. If there were deaths, there would be documentation available for a code change. Code changes should be based on facts, not vague uncomfortable feelings or by what seems like a good idea.


----------

